# Stereopsis testing on kindergarten exam



## dannybelle (Jul 7, 2008)

In North Carolina they are now requiring a steriopsis exam (for depth perception) with the kindergarten exam.  I can not find a CPT to use for just it or is it bundled in with the regular snelling eye exam?


----------



## broo4909 (Jul 7, 2008)

dannybelle said:


> In North Carolina they are now requiring a steriopsis exam (for depth perception) with the kindergarten exam.  I can not find a CPT to use for just it or is it bundled in with the regular snelling eye exam?




i also live in NC having to bill the same thing, right know i am doing some reading up on this. I have made some calls once i get an answer i will be glad to pass this on.


----------



## broo4909 (Jul 9, 2008)

the only code that i can come up with 99173. i have called everyone and they all have said use 99173


----------



## dmaec (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree - that falls under the vision testing - (all they do is pick the wings off the bug) to check depth perception


----------



## dannybelle (Jul 9, 2008)

*Stereopsis testing on kidergarten exam*

Thanks for the info.  That is what I thought.  So it appears we most likely will not be reimbursed as we usually are not for routine eye exam??????


----------



## broo4909 (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree 

what part of nc are you from?


----------



## dannybelle (Jul 10, 2008)

I live in Apex, work in Chapel Hill.


----------



## broo4909 (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you know of any job opportunity in the area i live around Fayetteville. i have been looking now about 2 months and have not foun anything. can you help me out willing to travel.


----------



## jlalmond (Jul 31, 2008)

*so glad to see this*

 I am from NC too and so glad to see this post. Just this week, this came up in our offices and 99173 is best I could come up with as well. When did they start testing for this? I have a soon to be kindergartener who was not tested in May.
thanks


----------



## melinda1087 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is 99173 still the best option for this test?  
Roxboro, nc


----------

